# 11 pro 256 Go ou 11 pro Max 64 Go



## PPBoyington (9 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour j'ai actuellement un iPhone 5 depuis très longtemps et eu plusieurs 6 qui sont passés maintenant à mes enfants et je souhaite changer pour un 11 pro. Mais j’hésite entre deux modèles qui ont un tarif assez proche le 11 pro 256 Go et le 11 pro Max 64 Go. Lors de l'utilisation, cela devrait me décider sur celui qui me conviendrait le plus, mais tant qu'on ne l'a pas on ne l'utilise pas !


Ce que j'ai pu constater en magasin c'est que le 11 pro Max est "assez lourd". Il me paraissait très grand seul, mais en magasin, vu le nombre de grand téléphone il ne choque pas en visu.
J'ai peur du peu de mémoire (64 Go) car vu apparemment les bonnes qualités photo et vidéo, il risque d'être plein rapidement ? !
Au fait quelles sont les tailles de photo en définition max sur les 11 pro ?
Pas facile de le glisser complètement dans une poche de pantalon ou dans certain blouson ?! Quels sont vos retour d'expériences notamment les blousons motos ?

Concernant le 11 Pro, je trouve la taille parfaite au premier abord, mais j'ai peur de le trouver trop petit sur le long terme (la presbytie est déjà là !). Par contre sa capacité importante 256 Go me semble très bonne surtout sur le long terme.
Les qualités photo et vidéo sont exactement les mêmes que le 11 pro Max seul l'autonomie est "plus petite", mais 18 ou 20 heures annoncées c'est déjà beaucoup quand on a l'habitude des iPhone.

Merci de vos observations éventuelles ainsi que de vos arguments afin de mieux guider mon choix.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Janvier 2020)

Bonsoir

J'ai longtemps hésité , et sortant d'un iPhone X j'ai acheté le 11 Pro max et je ne regrette pas sa taille

Je le trouvais lourd au départ , mais apres un ou deux jours , je n'ai plus pensé a cela et maintenant je pense que j'ai l'iPhone dans ma poche


----------



## lostOzone (10 Janvier 2020)

Ca a été l'inverse pour moi. J'en avais marre du poids de mon XS Max. En ajouter c'était trop pour moi. Donc j'ai pris un 11 Pro. 
Le 11 Pro fait 188g le Max 226g 38g de différence. Le problème majeur pour moi c'était la largeur. Donc la prise en main. 
Maintenant j'utilise un Fold a 276g sans problème. Comme quoi le poids ne dit pas tout. Mais au début le poids de mon Xs Max ne me posait pas de problème. 
Le plus simple c'est de prendre le Max et de changer avec la rétractation si nécessaire. Ou l'inverse. 
Sinon la plupart des photos faites avec le 11 Pro sont assez petites entre 3 et 6 Mo. La plupart autour de 4 Mo. Par contre je ne me souviens pas de réglages mais elles sont en 12 MP. Ca doit être la magie du HEIC.
Pour la rétractation c'est site internet ou boutique qui a une politique d'échange. Comme un Apple Store.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2020)

Pour ma part , revenir sur un iPhone plus petit serait très difficile , cet iPhone 11 Pro max est génial


----------



## Gwen (10 Janvier 2020)

Jamais un max, c'est bien trop grand dans la poche et inutilisable à une main.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Jamais un max, c'est bien trop grand dans la poche et inutilisable à une main.


Ne mettant jamais un téléphone dans une poche , cela n'est pas gênant , mais je peux comprendre ce gene pour les personnes qui ont cette habitude .
Le pro max ne fait que 14mm de plus en longueur


----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2020)

gwen a dit:


> Jamais un max, c'est bien trop grand dans la poche et inutilisable à une main.


Même avis que celui le gwen 
Mais les usages différents selon les personnes…


----------



## PPBoyington (10 Janvier 2020)

Merci de vos infos et concernant la capacité de 64 Go qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2020)

PPBoyington a dit:


> Merci de vos infos et concernant la capacité de 64 Go qu'en pensez vous ?


Cela depend de vos besoins  !
Avec un bon iCloud les 64 Go devrait suffire


----------



## lostOzone (10 Janvier 2020)

PPBoyington a dit:


> Merci de vos infos et concernant la capacité de 64 Go qu'en pensez vous ?


Y a 10 Go de base occupés par iOS. Ensuite il faut prévoir un espace libre de 4 Go pour les mises à jour. L'espace pour les applications. Et les photos. Et les vidéos. 

Pour les photos iCloud c'est très bien mais perso je préfère avoir mes photos complètes sur mon appareil et une copie dans le cloud. C'est aussi possible avec iCloud mais le stockage de l'appareil va dépendre du volume de photos. Avec 4 Mo la photo y a quand même de quoi stocker 12800 photos sur 50 Go. 

Pour les vidéos 4K ça n'est pas pratique. S'il faut attendre que la vidéo soit complètement dans le Cloud pour libérer de l'espace. Sans la fibre ou la 4G ca n'est pas viable. Et comme on ne choisis pas ses endroit par rapport à la couverture réseau ça me paraît pas viable du tout. En 4K c'est 400 Mo/minute soit 2Go toutes les 5 minutes. Pour les autres formats y a l'estimation dans les réglages.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2020)

Sur mon 11 Pro Max l' iOS occupe  6.31 Go


----------



## Sly54 (10 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Cela depend de vos besoins  !
> Avec un bon iCloud les 64 Go devrait suffire


+1 avec Jura, cela dépend beaucoup de besoins.

Pour mon usage, 64 Go sont largement suffisant (même en me projetant dans quelques années).
Mais pour ton usage, avec ta façon de faire des photos, filmer… ?


----------



## lostOzone (10 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Sur mon 11 Pro Max l' iOS occupe 6.31 Go


Ca dépends de iPhone. J'ai remarqué que c'est très variable. 4 iPhone sur iOS 13.3 et aucun a la même taille c'est étrange.


----------



## Jura39 (10 Janvier 2020)

C'est un peux comme le stockage " autre" que nous avons du mal a effacer


----------



## lostOzone (10 Janvier 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est un peux comme le stockage " autre" que nous avons du mal a effacer


Je compte 10 Go pour le cumul des deux. Faut compter large pour ne pas se retrouver trop juste. J'en ai vu beaucoup avec leur iPhone bloqué sur une ancienne version d'iOS car pas assez d'espace libre. Perso je change tous les ans donc je peux réajuster à chaque fois mais ceux qui gardent leur device 5 ans. C'est pas la même histoire. 
Pour ce type de cas iCloud est parfait. Ca évite de changer d'iPhone pour 2,99€/mois.


----------



## ibabar (30 Janvier 2020)

lostOzone a dit:


> Pour les photos iCloud c'est très bien mais perso je préfère avoir mes photos complètes sur mon appareil et une copie dans le cloud


Je ne vois pas l'intérêt: ça bouffe de la mémoire sur l'iPhone et ça ne sert à rien pour l'affichage timbre-poste d'un iPhone (même sur un iPad c'est très discutable).
Le risque de perte/ vol/ casse de l'iPhone est bien plus grand que le risque de crash des serveurs iCloud.
Pour se sécuriser, tu peux toujours de temps à autre faire une sauvegarde physique des "originaux" chez toi (en plus de les avoir en "originaux" sur le Mac, sauf si besoin de place).



lostOzone a dit:


> Pour les vidéos 4K ça n'est pas pratique. S'il faut attendre que la vidéo soit complètement dans le Cloud pour libérer de l'espace. Sans la fibre ou la 4G ca n'est pas viable


C'est là où le bât blesse, et c'est effectivement un volume de mémoire bien plus grand que les photos.
J'ajouterai que même en 4G, même en fibre, même avec les vidéos uploadées sur iCloud, c'est toujours galère pour les faire descendre sur l'iPhone (pour les visionner): comme si l'iPhone ne les streamait pas mais les téléchargeait en "fond tampon" avant de les lire.
Donc tout dépend de l'usage: si c'est pour quelques vidéos gardées en souvenir, je pense qu'iCloud suffit (je m'en contente). Si tu fais beaucoup de vidéo et que tu les traites puis sauvegardes, je pense que l'iPhone ne sert qu'à la captation jusqu'à déchargement sur un iPad ou un Mac, donc la grosse capacité s'envisage plus si on part quelques jours avec l'iPhone seul (hors usages pro j'entends).


----------



## Deleted member 1162135 (6 Février 2020)

Moi , j’ai eu un iPhone 8 Plus puis je suis passé sur un XS classique car le XS Max n’était pas dispo et je l’ai trouvé trop petit . En septembre j’ai pris le 11 Pro Max et j’en suis super contente .


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2020)

Juliette260 a dit:


> Moi , j’ai eu un iPhone 8 Plus puis je suis passé sur un XS classique car le XS Max n’était pas dispo et je l’ai trouvé trop petit . En septembre j’ai pris le 11 Pro Max et j’en suis super contente .


C'est un bon choix


----------



## Deleted member 1162135 (6 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> C'est un bon choix


Oui le xs malgré un écran plus grand que le 8 plus m’a paru petit avec le 11 pro Max j’ai retrouvé un certain confort


----------



## Jura39 (6 Février 2020)

Juliette260 a dit:


> Oui le xs malgré un écran plus grand que le 8 plus m’a paru petit avec le 11 pro Max j’ai retrouvé un certain confort


Pas trop lourd ?


----------



## Deleted member 1162135 (6 Février 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas trop lourd ?


Non


----------



## lostOzone (8 Février 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Je ne vois pas l'intérêt: ça bouffe de la mémoire sur l'iPhone et ça ne sert à rien pour l'affichage timbre-poste d'un iPhone (même sur un iPad c'est très discutable).
> Le risque de perte/ vol/ casse de l'iPhone est bien plus grand que le risque de crash des serveurs iCloud.
> Pour se sécuriser, tu peux toujours de temps à autre faire une sauvegarde physique des "originaux" chez toi (en plus de les avoir en "originaux" sur le Mac, sauf si besoin de place).
> 
> ...


L'intérêt c'est de pouvoir transférer immédiatement à tout moment des photos en local AirDrop WIFI AirPrint NAS etc.. En fait l'intérêt c'est de tout faire sans se poser la contrainte de récupérer les photos en local avant de les traiter. 
Et à partir d'un certain volume de photos à manipuler en simultané le problème est identique aux vidéos. Donc je ne comprends pas l'argument de tout mettre dans le cloud quand ça nest pas nécessaire. Par contre le copie de secours dans le cloud je suis pour. Mais pas pour une seule copie sur iCloud c'est tout l'inverse des bonnes pratiques. 

iCloud est un bon palliatif pour libérer de l'espace sur l'iPhone mais à condition de tout récupérer en double sur un Mac pour avoir deux copies.


----------



## ibabar (9 Février 2020)

lostOzone a dit:


> En fait l'intérêt c'est de tout faire sans se poser la contrainte de récupérer les photos en local avant de les traiter


Si tu es pro et/ou amateur éclairé, j’imagine que tu ne traites pas une grande quantité de fichiers sur un smartphone et encore moins que tu te contentes du format timbre-poste (même d’un modèle Max) pour de la retouche d’images ou pire du montage vidéo !?



lostOzone a dit:


> Donc je ne comprends pas l'argument de tout mettre dans le cloud quand ça nest pas nécessaire


Tu l’as dit toi-même: pour libérer de l’espace sur l’iPhone 



lostOzone a dit:


> Mais pas pour une seule copie sur iCloud c'est tout l'inverse des bonnes pratiques


Certes mais encore moins une seule copie sur un device, surtout si celui-ci est amené à pouvoir être volé/ cassé/ perdu


----------



## lostOzone (9 Février 2020)

ibabar a dit:


> Si tu es pro et/ou amateur éclairé, j’imagine que tu ne traites pas une grande quantité de fichiers sur un smartphone et encore moins que tu te contentes du format timbre-poste (même d’un modèle Max) pour de la retouche d’images ou pire du montage vidéo !?
> 
> 
> Tu l’as dit toi-même: pour libérer de l’espace sur l’iPhone
> ...


Perso je veux quelque chose d'efficient et rapide pour le transfert. Donc avoir la donnée en local ça évite toute contrainte de couverture réseau disponibilité du Cloud. Je rappelle qu'il y a régulièrement des ralentissements et/ou indisponibilité. 
Pour l'économie d'espace c'est pour reculer le changement d'iphone. Mais il doit arriver à un moment. A partir d'un certains abonnement je ne suis pas sur que ça reste économique. 
Concernant la sauvegarde c'est un raccourcis un peu simpliste. La données pourrait par exemple être récupérable chez Apple mais ils peuvent refuser de le faire car hors procédure. La souplesse n'est pas l'ADN d'Apple. Alors qu'un device tu peut l'envoyer si nécessaire chez un spécialiste de la récupération de données.

Dans tout les cas Apple fait une belle marge en hardware ou en service.


----------



## ibabar (9 Février 2020)

lostOzone a dit:


> Pour l'économie d'espace c'est pour reculer le changement d'iphone


Je ne suis pas d’accord: avec des paliers de 200€ entre les 3 capacités et au vu des prix déjà stratosphériques, on peut légitiment s’interroger, d’autant qu’avec 64Go on a aujourd’hui une capacité qui peut suffire à beaucoup de monde (ce qui n’était pas le cas avec 32, et encore moins avec 16), surtout avec les photos/ vidéos optimisées (et donc stockées sur iCloud) et la musique streamée (iOS et les apps restant contenus sur un volume raisonnable de ces 64Go).
Sans compter que ces 200 ou 400€ ne se récupéreront pas à la revente.



lostOzone a dit:


> Alors qu'un device tu peut l'envoyer si nécessaire chez un spécialiste de la récupération de données


Sauf s’il est perdu ou volé...


----------

